# Hampshire insects



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hubs and I went for a long walk yesterday in the Queen Elizabeth Country Park near Petersfield, Hampshire. The park is about 1400 acres and includes chalk downland, beech hangers and other deciduous woodland. We just took our little compact camera to save carrying too much, but I managed to snap a small sample of the things we saw. 

silver washed fritillary









purple emperor (female)









meadow browns mating









ringlet









comma









large skipper









very large wasp (about twice the size of a normal wasp)


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice site that Queen Elizabeth Country Park, some good shots.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots.

i've yet to see a meadow brown stay still for a shot. frustrating little blighters!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Agreed here...

Some very nice shots: victory:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

is it a butterfly reserve or something lol wow!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

vawn said:


> image is it a butterfly reserve or something lol wow!


nope, we were amazed just how many different butterflies we saw though, there were others which I didn't manage to photograph because they wouldn't keep still.


----------

